# Roughrider and Type 1 diabetic John Chick lives his football dream



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2013)

Saskatchewan Roughrider John Chick believes in dreams, even while tackling a life-changing disease.

The 250-pound, six-foot-four defensive end is a Type 1 diabetic, meaning he needs insulin to stay alive.

"Most people just know me as a football player, but it's something I deal with. I wear an insulin pump both on and off the field," said Chick.

"It's a 24-seven disease and it's hard to handle."

http://regina.ctvnews.ca/roughrider...john-chick-lives-his-football-dream-1.1427101

That would be American football, of course, where they never kick the ball


----------

